# profinet aktivieren deaktivieren



## thomasgull (30 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen
ich muss spezifisch profinet knoten deaktivieren und aktivieren.

nun soweit so gut, deaktivieren geht, aber aktivien lassen sie sich nicht mehr, es kommt die Meldung 8092 beim Aktivierungsversuch, und 7002 beim Mode 0 abfrage.

Station 317 profinet IM 151-3.

Thomas


----------



## M4RKU5 (26 April 2010)

Benutzt du den SFC12?
Wie hast du den parametriert?
Was sagt dir die Meldung 8092?


----------



## Dr.M (26 April 2010)

Hört sich ganz so an, als sei die Deaktivierung irgendwie fehlgeschlagen, weil der Fehler besagt, daß der Baustein noch mit deaktivieren beschäftigt ist. 
Hast du die richtige LADDR eingetragen? Dies ist das erste Eingangsbyte des Teilnehmers und muss im Hex-Format angegeben werden.

Die Hilfe ist auch sehr ausführlich zu diesem Baustein


----------



## M4RKU5 (26 April 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Hast du die richtige LADDR eingetragen? Dies ist das erste Eingangsbyte des Teilnehmers und muss im Hex-Format angegeben werden.


Nö. An LADDR muss die Diagnoseadresse des Teilnehmers parametriert werden.


----------



## Dr.M (26 April 2010)

M4RKU5 schrieb:


> Nö. An LADDR muss die Diagnoseadresse des Teilnehmers parametriert werden.



Sitze gerade im Moment an einer Anlage, bei der ich es so gemacht habe, wie es oben beschrieben steht. Funktioniert bei allen 35 DP-Teilnehmern. Ausser bei CPX-Terminals.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2010)

Aus der Online Hilfe vom Baustein



> LADDR INPUT WORD  E, A, M, D, L,
> Konst. Beliebige logische Adresse des DP-Slaves/PROFINET IO-Devices


´
Da die Diagnose Adresse eine logische Adresse des Slaves ist funktioniert
es auch damit. Ich nutze auch lieber die Diagnose Adresse, wenn mann die
hintereinander weg legt, kann mann das Parametrieren über eine Schleife
realisieren.


----------



## M4RKU5 (26 April 2010)

Bei mir hat es damals mit den logischen Adressen nicht funktioniert. 
Gibt es hier vllt auch unterschiede zwischen Profinet und Profibus?


----------



## thomasgull (26 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
es funktionier mittlerweile einwandfrei.
Es alg an einer Flanke und Sprungfunktion die zwischenzeitlich eine neue Deaktivierung gefordert haben.
Danke trotzdem.

Thomas


----------

